# Armageddon in the UK?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

has the UK fallen apart since Brexit? :vs_shocked: I mean that thing (Brexit) that polls showed would not pass, but once it did was certain to lead to disaster.....Did it happen?

Brexit: Worst Case Scenario For EU; Armageddon Promise Now Exposed As Pack Of Lies | Zero Hedge


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

As usual, just like the demonrats here, LIES, LIES and more LIES.

We are seeing FEAR campaigns, mostly against Trump, will cause nuke war, etc.

The next thing the Brits should do is musxit, fill the Chunnel with them then blow both ends, fitting end to those who flooded the UK.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> As usual, just like the demonrats here, LIES, LIES and more LIES.
> 
> We are seeing FEAR campaigns, mostly against Trump, will cause nuke war, etc.
> 
> The next thing the Brits should do is musxit, fill the Chunnel with them then blow both ends, fitting end to those who flooded the UK.


The media and liberal fascists are trying their best to scare voters away from voting for Trump. They are failing. Trump expecting 10,000 at his rally today. What does the Beast get? 200-300 per staged event?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Shows that you need to apply what knowledge you have to a given situation as opposed to someone who says believe me not your lying eyes. The world is full of players and con men


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Shows that you need to apply what knowledge you have to a given situation as opposed to someone who says believe me not your lying eyes. The world is full of players and con men


Too bad governments are filled with them.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Trump will win , Hillawitch is doomed .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> Trump will win , Hillawitch is doomed .


I believe that as well.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> Trump will win , Hillawitch is doomed .


In a straightforward, up and up election I agree 100%. But with the shenanigans the Democrats pull anything can happen.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> In a straightforward, up and up election I agree 100%. But with the shenanigans the Democrats pull anything can happen.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


Valid point. For what it is worth....

OSCE rights group requests 500 international observers to monitor U.S. presidential vote | Reuters


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Valid point. For what it is worth....
> 
> OSCE rights group requests 500 international observers to monitor U.S. presidential vote | Reuters


Not sure how much I would trust those observers. Sad that we even have to think that way.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Not sure how much I would trust those observers. Sad that we even have to think that way.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


Again a solid point, but interesting to see that there will be ten times that number of observers this election versus 2012.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Again a solid point, but interesting to see that there will be ten times that number of observers this election versus 2012.


Maybe it's the pessimist in me but it seems like they have the same lame argument about asking voters for ID.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Sasquatch is pretty much right on all points if it's a fair and real election Trump has it but bitchface could have some left-handed tricks to change it.


----------

